# Weekly competition 2012-35



## Mike Hughey (Aug 28, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F R' U' F2 U' F U' R2
*2. *U' F2 R U2 R' F R U'
*3. *F2 U' F R F2 R U' R' U'
*4. *F2 R2 U' R F U' R2
*5. *R' F2 U2 F' R2 F' U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 D2 R' D2 F2 R' F2 R U2 R' D' L' R' D' B L' D2 F2 D F'
*2. *U2 B' U2 F L2 B2 R2 B2 F' R2 D2 U' L' D B' U' F2 R B F' R'
*3. *U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 L2 U B2 L' B2 U2 B' R D R U' R' B'
*4. *D B2 F2 D' R2 B2 F2 D L2 U2 F' R' U2 B' L B2 L F2 D L'
*5. *U L' B L F D L2 B' U2 L U' B2 U R2 D B2 U' F2 D2 B2 D

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 L B' Uw R' U Rw U2 L2 B2 R' U Fw2 Uw2 F' L B' Rw F D2 Rw' B2 Fw F2 L D2 Fw' R F2 R2 Uw' R B2 U Rw2 F' Rw2 D2
*2. *L Rw R' D2 Uw2 Fw' U' B' F2 Uw' F' D' Uw R' D2 Rw F' D2 B2 U B L' Uw R' F' Uw R2 B' Fw2 F Uw' U2 L B2 Fw Uw' R D2 L' Fw'
*3. *R Fw2 F2 U2 B F U' B2 Rw R F2 Rw' R' D2 L' R Fw' D' U2 B2 Rw' F Rw Uw U B R2 U B U R' Fw2 F2 Rw' B2 L2 U Fw F' L2
*4. *L B L2 Rw2 F D Rw2 F Uw Fw' L2 Rw R' Uw U Rw' Fw' F2 R U B F' Rw' D Fw2 F' L R2 D2 B F2 Uw2 Rw' U2 Fw' F Rw F' R' F
*5. *Rw2 R2 B' Uw' R Fw2 F' L B2 F' Rw D2 Uw L2 R' U2 L2 R' Uw2 B D2 F' L B2 L' Fw2 F' D Uw2 L2 Rw2 R' B' Fw Rw D2 Uw2 Fw' U2 F

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw Dw Rw D' R' Uw2 U2 B' D Dw' F Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw' Uw' B D2 Dw' Bw D Uw U2 B2 F' Lw' U L' Dw' Lw B L2 Bw' F L' Bw' Rw2 U F2 U Lw' Rw Dw2 B' Bw Lw' Bw' Lw Bw' Fw R B2 Bw2 Fw Uw Rw2 B' Dw' L' R'
*2. *Bw Fw2 D' Uw R' Bw Fw2 F L2 Dw' L2 U2 B2 D2 Dw' U Fw2 F U' B' D Dw2 Uw' B2 Fw' D2 Rw' F Uw2 F Rw2 Bw' D2 Lw' B2 R Fw' F2 Uw Fw' Uw2 Rw Bw2 U L' D2 Bw2 D' Dw L Fw2 U Bw Rw' Uw' Bw2 Lw Fw' Lw2 Rw
*3. *B Bw Fw F2 L' Fw' F Lw' D2 Uw Lw' Bw U2 B2 D F D Fw F' L R' Fw2 R B2 Lw' F2 U2 B' F L Bw Fw2 Rw U B D2 Rw Uw L2 Dw2 Bw' D2 Lw Dw' U L2 Fw Lw2 Dw B' Lw' B2 R2 D' F' Uw Rw' R2 D2 Bw'
*4. *D2 Rw Bw2 Lw R F R' F D B' L2 B Bw Lw2 B2 Bw' Uw' Lw D' Dw2 L D2 Dw' Uw F2 R' Dw Uw U Fw' F D' Rw2 R2 B Dw2 Lw' B' Bw2 Fw2 F' Rw' D2 Uw2 Rw' R2 D2 Bw' D' B' D Dw2 B2 Fw2 U' L B D Dw2 U
*5. *Rw2 D2 Lw Fw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw2 Dw' U' Bw' Rw' B2 U2 Lw' B2 D U Lw D' Uw2 B Bw2 L Lw Rw2 F U Lw U' B F2 Dw F2 U2 Lw' Rw2 Bw' L2 R D' Dw' U' B2 Fw' F' Rw Uw B2 L' Rw' Dw' Rw B2 Bw' U' Fw2 Lw' Fw Uw2 Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *2B F D2 3R 2R2 R 3U2 2L D' L 3R' R' 2B2 2U' F' D2 B' 2B 2R' 3U' 3F D 3U2 F' L2 2L' D 2D2 2U L2 3R' 3F R 2B 2F2 F' L 2L2 B2 D 3F2 3U L' 2L' 2F 2D' U' 2F2 R' B 3F' 2R' R2 2D' 2U2 U L' 2D' 2B' 2F2 2D2 3U2 2U L2 2L 2U B' 3F' F2 2L'
*2. *L' 3R 2D' 3U' U2 2B 3F2 3R 2R R 3F 2L' 3R2 F2 2R2 R2 2D' 2B' F2 3U2 B' L R2 2B U 2L2 2D' 2F' 2R 2B2 2L' 3U 2B 3F' 2D' B' 3R 3U' 3F' 2D2 L2 3R2 3F F 3U2 3R' 3F' U L' F 2L R2 2F2 F2 U' B' 2B2 3F2 D2 2B' 3R 2R2 U 2L2 2F L 3R' 2R' 2B F'
*3. *R 2U2 R B R2 D' 3F2 R2 3U B' 2F2 D' 2B 3F2 2L' 2F2 3R2 F 3U U' B' 3F2 2U' U2 2F' F 2L' 2R2 2D2 F2 L' B' 3F' F2 D' 2B' 3F 2F' L 3U' B 2R' 3U 2F' L' 2R' 3U' 2L 2B2 D2 2D 3U' 3F' F' 2D2 R' 3F 3U 2U 3F' 2D 2R2 2D' U2 2F2 R2 3U 3R' 2F 2R'
*4. *2F' 2L' 3R' B F D2 B 2U' 3F F D 3U L2 2D 2U2 B F2 R' 2B L2 2R2 D' L2 D2 2L2 3R' B 2D2 3R' B2 3R2 2U2 3R 3U2 3R 2F' 2L 3R' R2 3U' U' 2R2 3F F 2D' L 2L' 2B 2D2 2B' 2F2 3R2 3F 3U 3F2 2U2 U' 2F 3R2 2D' F' 3R F2 D2 2D' 3U2 B' 2F2 3U2 2L2
*5. *D2 F 2D 2B F' D R 3F 2L2 2D2 3R2 R 2D' L 3R2 3U2 U2 B' 3R' 2R D' 2F2 L2 2R2 R' 2B2 F' U' 2R R2 U 2B 3F2 L2 3U 2B' 3F' 2L2 R2 2D' 2B2 3F' F D' 2L2 D2 2B' F 2U 2B 3R' 3F2 2L 2R' 3U' 2U2 2R' R2 3U 2L' 2B' D2 3U' U 2R2 2U2 2B2 2L R2 3U2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2B 2F' 2R' 2D2 2B 3R' 2R' 3D B2 R 3U' 3L2 F 3U2 2F2 2L 3L2 3D2 3F' 2D2 3B2 F' 2L' 2B2 D2 3L' 3R' U' 3L 3R 2F L 2L U 3B2 L 3R2 D2 2R2 R' 3F2 3U 2U' 2L' 3B 2D' 2F2 F2 3L' 2F' D 2B2 D2 U' 2F 3D' U B' 2B 3D' 2U2 U2 2L' D' U2 B' 2L2 2D2 2B 2R' 2D' 2R2 3D2 3L2 3F2 3D2 3R' 2D' 3U' U2 3L2 3B 3L2 2D2 B' D' 3U2 L2 2L' 3L F U' 3B' 3R B2 F 2L' 2F2 L' 3B'
*2. *3F' 2R' B' D' 2D' 3D' U2 3L2 3R2 R 2F2 D' 3L2 2D' 2U2 B2 2U 2R D' U2 3R2 2R' 2F2 L' 2B' 2F 2U2 U' L' 3D' B2 2L 2R D2 3F L 3B2 F 3R' 2U2 2R U' B2 3R' R2 2U' 3B2 D' F2 2D 3U' 3R' 3U' 3B2 3F2 R' 3B2 L 2L2 3R 2R R2 2D L2 3B 2F2 2D 3F' 2R2 3D 3L2 3D 3U 2B 2D 3U' 3F' 2L 3L' 2D2 F R2 2B2 R 2U2 L2 2R' 2D2 2B2 L' 2F' 3R' 2R R D2 3D' 2L' 2F' F R
*3. *B' D 2F2 3R U' B L 3L B 2U2 3L2 D2 3U2 B' 3F2 L' 2B D' B' 3B F 2R' R' 2B 3F2 3R2 D' 3U' 2U' 2B' 3R' B2 3B' 2F' 3L2 2D L' D' 3L2 2R 3D' 3U U' 2L' R2 F 2D 3D2 2U2 3L B2 L2 D L2 2L' 2R D' 2B F2 L' 2D' 3L2 3R B' 2B' 2D' 3L 3R2 R' 2D' 3U2 2U' L B 3B2 F' 3R B' 2L 3F2 F D2 3D2 2F' U 3B 2D B 3F' 2U' L2 R' 3F2 3U2 L' 2L' U' 3B 3F R
*4. *L 3R R D 2U2 2F2 2D 3D2 L2 B 3B2 3F2 3U' 3F' U' 3L 2D2 2F' D2 3D' 3U2 U2 2F 2D R D2 F2 3D2 2U' B2 3B2 2F2 3L R2 D2 3F2 2F2 3L 3U B' 3F2 3U2 U2 R' F2 3D' 2B' 3D' 3B2 3D' 2F2 D L2 2L2 3R' 3D 3L' 2R2 3B L 3B D' 2D 3B' 3D 3R 3D' 3U2 2F2 F2 3D' R2 2U2 3F2 3L 2R' F 2L2 D2 2D 3L F2 R' 3D' L 2B' 3B D 3D2 2U' L 3F' D' 2D' 2U L' 3B D 3B2 2R2
*5. *2L2 3D 3F2 F2 3L' 3U2 U F U2 2R' F L' 3L' 3R2 U2 2F 3R2 2R' 3F' 2L 2B 2F2 3U' U B' D' U2 B 3L 2U L 3R' 2R 2D L 3R' 2B' 3F' 3L 2U 2F2 R F2 3D2 B' F' 2U' 2L' 3R' D2 2L 3L2 3D2 B 2F F 2L2 3B2 2D2 3D F R2 2B' 3R' 3D2 F' 3D 3F2 3R 2D 3D2 2L 3R' 3B' D2 3F 2D2 3D' 3L 3D2 3R 3D2 2U2 L 2L2 3U' 2L' 3R2 2U2 2B 2U2 F 3L' R D' 2D' U2 2B' 3F 3U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U R F' R U' F' U2
*2. *U F R2 U2 F U' R U2
*3. *U' R F' U F U R' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D L2 D R2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 D' B2 F' R' B U R2 D' R D L' R2
*2. *B2 D' B2 D F2 L2 R2 U2 R2 B2 L2 R' D' L B D R D' F2 D'
*3. *L2 U F2 D2 U B2 U' B2 F2 L' F2 U' B' D2 U' L2 F' L R

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' Rw' Fw2 D B2 D Uw2 Rw2 R Fw' U2 B2 Uw U2 L D L2 D2 Fw2 F' R2 U2 Rw F' L B2 Rw' B' D Uw2 B2 Rw2 B R2 B Fw F' U2 Rw B2
*2. *D' Fw2 L Rw' U' Rw' R D Rw' F U2 L2 F2 D2 Rw2 B' U L D Uw2 U2 Rw2 Uw2 R' B2 Fw' U' L' B F' U2 Fw F' L2 R2 B L2 D2 B' L'
*3. *U Rw' Fw2 U2 Fw' D' L' Rw2 Uw' R2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw' Fw Uw' L R2 B' U Fw F2 U Rw' B' Uw' R2 Uw F Rw' U' L R F L Rw' D2 F Rw' R

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Bw Dw' L2 R' U' B L2 Lw2 Rw' R Dw' Fw F2 Rw U' R2 F' Lw Uw' R D' Rw Bw' U B Dw' Rw2 Bw2 F' Rw Fw D2 R2 F' R' Dw B Bw' Fw' Uw R' Fw' Lw' Dw' Uw2 Bw' F D' B2 Dw R' B2 Fw U' Rw2 Fw2 R Bw' D2 Fw2
*2. *B2 U Fw' R Uw L2 Lw2 R2 Dw Uw U F' Dw Lw Bw' U' R' D' Dw Bw' Lw' U' Fw' L' R Dw Uw2 Lw B Bw Fw2 F' D Uw2 L' Uw U B' Dw' Lw2 R2 D Bw' L2 R' B Bw Fw Rw F' L Lw2 Rw' R Dw F2 D2 Uw' R' D2
*3. *U' Rw2 R2 Dw' Uw U' Fw Uw2 R2 U' B Rw2 Bw2 R Bw2 Fw2 L2 Lw2 Fw Rw Uw' U2 R D' Lw Bw' D' Rw Fw' R2 Bw L2 Rw2 U' F' Lw' R' Fw2 D Rw R Bw2 Rw2 D' Rw' Uw Fw U' Bw2 Uw2 Bw R Bw2 Dw2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 Lw Bw2 F2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 3F L' D' 2B 2U L 2L' B 3F 2F F2 3R D' L' 2B' U 2R2 2F R F' U2 B 2B 2F L2 3R' B' 2U' 2F' 3U' 2U' R D' 2U' 2R' 2D' 2U2 2B' D B2 F2 L' R2 2U B2 2B 3F2 2D2 2U 2R' D 2F2 2L U' L2 3R2 U 3F2 3U2 U 2B2 2U 3R' F' R2 D' 2D L2 2L2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' 3F 3D' 2R 3F2 3U2 B' 3F2 2L' 2U' U2 2L 2D2 2U2 2F 2D2 2B2 3U2 2B2 3B 2R' 3D2 2R2 2B' 2F F' L 2L' 3L' R2 F' 2L' 3L' R 3F' L R2 D 2D2 3F2 F' 2R2 U2 B2 L 2L 3L2 2B' 3D2 2U2 3L' 3F' D2 3U' U2 L' 2R2 U' 3L U 3L 3F' 2F' U' 3R 3F' L 2B 3F2 D2 2L 3R 3B D 2U' 2L2 D2 R2 2U 3R2 2D2 U' 3L2 2R2 R' F 2U' F' 2U2 3L2 3R2 3F 2F2 3L2 2D2 3D2 2U 3L' R2 U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L' D' R' D2 F' U2 B L' U' F2 R B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 L D2
*2. *F2 D2 F2 U B2 D' R2 U B2 D R B2 U' B2 F U' R U B' U2 R2
*3. *B2 F2 R2 U B2 L2 D2 B2 L2 U' B' U L F' R F' D L' R' B
*4. *B2 L' U2 D2 F B' U' L2 F' U' L2 D F2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 B2 D
*5. *B U' R2 D L' U2 R D L' F' U2 F L2 F' L2 U2 R2 B L2 B2
*6. *R' F U' R2 B2 L2 U B' R' D F B2 U2 B2 R2 U2 L2 F' R2 U2 R2
*7. *B2 D R2 B2 R2 D F2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R B2 U' B D2 R U B R
*8. *R2 U2 R B2 R' D2 L F2 D2 L' B2 D' L2 U' R' B R2 F2 U' L2 F
*9. *L U2 B L F2 U' L D' L U2 L2 B' D2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2
*10. *D' F2 R2 B2 F2 U' F2 U R2 B2 D F' D' U B' F' D R' F D R
*11. *U2 L' D2 U2 L' F2 L' B2 R F2 R' D B' F U R' D' F' L' R2 F2
*12. *D R2 D2 L2 U F2 D L2 U L2 D2 L' D' B D2 F' U F2 L2 B' D2
*13. *U F2 U' F2 R2 F2 R2 D2 F2 D L' R2 F R' D' B2 D2 L' D L'
*14. *B U2 F2 R2 F L2 B R2 F L U2 F D L' D2 R2 B' U B R2
*15. *D2 B2 F2 L' U2 B2 L' D2 R2 B2 F R' B2 L' R' D' B' U B2 L F2
*16. *F2 L2 D L2 B2 L2 R2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' U' R' F' U2 L' R2 U2 R' U'
*17. *R2 U L2 U2 L2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 U L' U B2 F' U R' D F D R'
*18. *U2 F2 R2 B2 D' B2 D2 U' F2 L2 U2 F' D2 F L B' F D L2 F D'
*19. *U' L2 B2 L2 D F2 U' F2 L2 D2 B2 L D B2 R F L' R' D F2 D
*20. *F2 U R2 F2 R2 D' U L2 U B2 U' F D' F2 D' B2 F2 L' R' F' R
*21. *B2 L F2 R D2 B2 D2 U2 L D2 R' F' U B F D L D F' L2 U'
*22. *B2 F2 D R2 F2 R2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 B D' F' R B F2 D' R' B' D2
*23. *D' B2 U' L B' D' F2 L F R2 D2 F2 B' U2 F' D2 L2 F'
*24. *F2 D' F' B' R' D' B2 R' F R D L2 U R2 D B2 D R2 D B2 U'
*25. *L' F2 U2 L B2 L' D2 L B2 U2 F D2 R2 D R B D' L R U2
*26. *L2 U B2 U2 R2 F2 U L2 D F2 U' F U2 R2 D2 L' R2 D' F D2 L2
*27. *D2 F D2 B2 U2 F D2 F D2 F2 L F' R B' R' U' L2 U' F
*28. *L2 D B2 D B2 U L2 F2 R2 F2 U2 L F' U F' R2 B L D U' R'
*29. *R2 U2 B2 L2 R' U2 B2 L' B' F' D' R D L2 U' B2 L R
*30. *L2 F' D2 R2 F R2 D2 F2 R2 B' D' F D' U B' F' D' L' F2 D2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 D2 B2 R' D2 R2 U2 R B2 D2 B2 U' B F D L B2 D2 R2 D F
*2. *B R2 F D2 B' R2 B R2 F L2 D2 L' U' B' L2 R U' L' D' L R2
*3. *F2 R2 D' F2 D B2 U F2 D B2 D' R D2 F D2 R D U F D2
*4. *U' B2 U2 R2 B2 D' B2 L2 F2 U' B2 R' U2 F L F U L' B2 L' U'
*5. *B2 R2 D2 F L2 B' D2 F' D2 U2 B2 L' D2 F' D2 B U B R2 U' R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U F' R F B' L' F2 U' B U' R B2 D2 R B2 R L F2 U2 R' F2
*2. *B' D' L' B L' U B2 D' L' B U2 F2 D' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 U2 L2
*3. *R2 D L' U B U B' D2 L' F L2 B D2 L2 D2 R2 B2 R2 B
*4. *U L2 D2 R' D' B L F2 U R2 U2 D2 R' U2 D2 B2 R' D2 R'
*5. *F' R2 U2 F U2 B' D2 R2 F R2 F' L D' F2 R B L' R B' D2

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D L2 U2 B2 F U2 R2 F' L' F2 U L R'
*2. *U F2 R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' L2 R2 U2 F U' L2 R' D F' U2 F' D2 L
*3. *R2 F' D2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 R2 F D2 L' B L2 D' B U' L' F' U
*4. *R2 F' D2 B D2 B D2 B R2 F2 D2 U' F' D2 L R' F2 R2 U' B' R2
*5. *L2 D L2 B2 F2 D' R2 B2 U2 B2 D' L' R2 D F L R2 F2 L' B U

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *B U2 F' L2 F' D2 F' U2 B R2 F' R' F' U B2 L2 F2 U' F' U R'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R F U R2 U' R' U2 F2 R'
*3. *R2 U L D2 R F B2 U F B' R2 B2 L' F2 R B2 L' U2 B2 L B2
*4. *F' D L2 Rw D2 L Rw2 B2 Fw' U F2 D' U2 F' U Rw2 D2 U2 B' Fw' D2 Rw Fw2 Uw' R2 Fw F2 Rw2 Fw Uw2 L' F' R2 F Rw R' B R2 B2 D

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 F2 R' U2 F' U F R2 F2 U2
*3. *F R' B2 R' F U' B L F R' L U2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 L' F2 R2
*4. *L' D L' Uw2 B Uw' U' B L2 Fw' D' F2 D Uw2 F' D' Uw' Fw2 F L D U Fw' F2 Rw2 U Rw2 R' Uw F' Uw' B' U' R2 B' Uw Rw2 D B Rw
*5. *Uw2 U Lw Dw' Bw F2 R2 D Dw2 Bw Lw R B' Fw F Lw Bw2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw B' Rw2 B' L' Lw2 Uw L2 Lw Bw' D' Rw Bw F' Dw' Rw' U' Lw Rw' D' L2 Fw' L' Dw U' B2 Lw R' F D2 Bw2 F2 U' Rw' D U Rw2 D U Lw' R

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-3,d=1 / ddUU u=-5,d=-4 / UdUd u=4,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-4 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=4 / ddUU u=4,d=5 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-2 / dUdU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=6 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-3,d=-4 / UdUd u=1,d=-2 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=2 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=-4 / UUdd
*4. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-4,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=1 / UUdU
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=3 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=-1,d=3 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-1 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=2 / UUdd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' U' B' R L' U' B' U r b u
*2. *U B' U' L U' L B' U' L l' r' b u
*3. *R L' R B' U L R' L' B b u'
*4. *U R L' R' B' U L R' U l' b
*5. *U' R B L R B' L' l' u'

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (2, 0)
*2. *(1, 6) / (3, -3) / (-1, 2) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (0, -4)
*3. *(-3, -4) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (2, 0) /
*4. *(4, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-4, 4)
*5. *(-2, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (0, 3) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (1, -4) / (2, 0) / (-1, 0) / (2, -5) /

*Skewb*
*1. *L' U' L' D U R U'
*2. *U' L' R D' U L' R U D'
*3. *U' R' U' L D' R' U'
*4. *D' R' U R' L' U L' U'
*5. *U L R L' U' R' D U'


----------



## AnsonL (Aug 28, 2012)

2x2 bld: 9.07, 12.02, 6.35 = 6.35
3x3: 9.34, 8.93, 8.78, 8.00, 7.66 = 8.57
3x3 oh: 14.34, 15.41, 12.11, 13.80, 13.92 = 14.02
4x4: 34.07, 39.75, 41.94, 34.78, 40.85 = 38.46
2x2: 1.96, 2.02, 2.56, 1.78, 2.44 = 2.14
Pyraminx: 5.91, 7.35, 8.31, 5.73, 4.74 = 6.33
2-3-4: 47.57
3x3 match the scramble: 50.32, 42.29, 39.51, 44.98, 44.88 = 44.05


----------



## rona3 (Aug 28, 2012)

2x2: 5.31, 6.63, 5.82, 10.77, 4.96 = 5.92
3x3: 22.48, 21.11, 22.44, 38.80, 18.46 = 22.01
4x4: 1:58.68, 1:34.90, 1:47.96, 1:46.61, 1:26.51 = 1:43.16
5x5: 3:17.83, 3:20.72, 3:22.41, 3:47.37, 3:27.78 = 3:23.64
OH: 48.78, 1:00.46, 55.65, 53.79, 53.10 = 54.18
2x2-4x4: 1:55.89
2x2-5x5: 5:44.71


----------



## KCuber (Aug 28, 2012)

7x7 4:49.62, 4:55.65, 5:05.68, 4:39.81, 4:53.04=4:52.77 WTF??????


----------



## FaLoL (Aug 28, 2012)

*2x2x2*: (5.48), 9.30, (11.98), 6.22, 8.86 = *8.13*
*3x3x3*: (DNF), 20.77, (17.97), 22.89, 21.23 = *21.63*
*4x4x4*: 1:29.08, 1:30.96, (1:33.19), 1:26.18, (1:25.26) = *1:28.74*
*5x5x5*: 2:54.36, 2:47.90, 2:57.66, (2:39.91), (3:07.15) = *2:53.31*
*6x6x6*: 5:51.25, (5:21.33), (6:02.21), 6:01.73, 5:29.91 = *5:47.63*
*7x7x7*: 8:56.95, (9:44.72), 9:23.90, (8:15.16), 9:10.47 = *9:10.44*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *2:01.75*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *5:19.38*
*Magic*: 3.12, 3.40, 3.58, (2.84), (3.93) = *3.37*
*Master Magic*: 8.81, 9.23, (11.24), (8.69), 9.76 = *9.27*
*Megaminx*: 3:29.18, (2:47.10), (3:31.93), 3:05.46, 3:11.90 = *3:15.51*
*Pyraminx*: (6.12), (19.33), 17.68, 10.52, 18.83 = *15.68*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: (58.69), 53.47, (33.70), 55.41, 38.85 = *49.24*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *70* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, 2:51.78 = *2:51.78*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF, 7:56.42, DNS = *7:56.42*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: *2/2 in 18:20.95*


----------



## Noahaha (Aug 29, 2012)

3BLD: 1:03.68, DNF(1:11.11), 1:07.15 = 1:03.68

4BLD: DNF, 8:11.12 = 8:11.12 PB YAY!


----------



## vd (Aug 29, 2012)

3BLD: 1:15.23, DNF(1:05.99), DNF (1:24.22) = 1:15.23
3x3x3: (23.88), 20.01, 17.79, 17.89, (15.58) = 18.56


----------



## Iggy (Aug 29, 2012)

*2x2:* (7.36+), 5.90, 5.56, 6.36, (3.91) = *5.94*
*3x3:* 16.02, (19.83), 15.36, 15.66, (15.21) = *15.68*
*4x4:* (1:48.56), 1:26.97, (1:11.80), 1:12.59, 1:15.86 = *1:18.47*
*Magic:* 1.18, 1.16, 1.15, (1.11), (DNF(2.84)) = *1.16*
*Master Magic:* 2.22, 2.40, 2.27, (2.08), (2.94) = *2.30*
*Clock:* 25.94, (16.41), (DNF(15.72)), 25.90, 23.19 = *25.01*
*Pyraminx:* 10.63, (14.19+), 11.72, (6.66), 8.03 = *10.13*
*Megaminx:* (2:41.46), 2:38.63, 2:32.84, 2:38.02, (2:32.05) = *2:36.50*


----------



## Jakube (Aug 29, 2012)

*Multiple Blindfolded: 19/23 = 15 Points in 57:32.84[34:58.66] *
_2 flipped edges, 2 twisted corners, 3 corners and 4 edges._


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 30, 2012)

Multiple Blindfold: 6/8 in 55:14.04. On one of the cubes, I executed KQ instead of JQ. I realized my mistake later during execution.  I'm not sure what happened with the other.


----------



## scylla (Aug 30, 2012)

3x3x3 BLD: DNF,3.34,10, DNF


----------



## awesomecuber150 (Sep 1, 2012)

*3x3:* 18.09 18.88, 18.42, 16.48, 19.14, 16.97
*5x5: * 2:45.82 2:54.96, 2:53.00, 2:38.25, 2:46.21, 2:38.03
*7x7:* 10:31.21 11:33.15, 10:39.07, 10:21.00, 1:13.94, 10:33.55


----------



## Tao Yu (Sep 1, 2012)

2x2: (3.95), 2.10, 3.06, 3.13 (1.87) = 2.76
3x3: 11.63, (12.91), 10.24, 11.70, (9.97) = 11.19 slow
2x2BLD: 12.39+, DNF(18.24), 7.19+ = 7.19 wtf


----------



## calebcole203 (Sep 1, 2012)

3x3: 32.74, 37.94, 36.42, 33.18, 43.56 = 35.85
3x3 WF: 4:13.21, 3:52.29, 4:27.49, 4:09.19, 4:20.33 = 4:14.24
3x3 BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF = DNF


----------



## 5BLD (Sep 2, 2012)

*3x3: * 7.67, 7.31, 7.43, 7.31, 8.02 = 7.47 avg5


----------



## Zaterlord (Sep 3, 2012)

*3x3x3*: (27.73), (21.55), 21.36, 22.17, 26.42 = *23.38*
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:00.68), 55.58, 45.33, 53.55, (41.68) = *51.49*
*3x3x3 FMC*: *49 moves*
*3x3x3 BLD*: 7:06.64, DNS, DNS = *7:06.64*


----------



## DuffyEdge (Sep 3, 2012)

*2x2* - 11.28, (8.34), (14.24), 13.82, 8.59 = *11.23*
*3x3* - 28.59, (31.33), 30.95, (28.15) , 28.68 = *29.41*
*4x4* - 2:54.94, 3:07.62, 3:05.67, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*3x3 One Handed* - 1:36.56, 2:35.92, 1:29.04, DNS, DNS = *DNF*
*3x3 Fewest Moves* - *77*
*PyraMinx* - 18.56, 21.79, (18.20), (40.90), 30.59 = *23.65*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Sep 4, 2012)

Results: congratulations to yoinneroid, Mike, mycube

*2x2x2*(40)

 2.14 AnsonL
 2.74 CuberMan
 2.76 Tao Yu
 3.22 yoinneroid
 3.23 Maxelino
 3.38 mycube
 3.60 riley
 3.65 antoineccantin
 3.84 ZhanChi5
 4.07 ilie
 4.08 Jaycee
 4.08 mDiPalma
 4.10 Andri Maulana
 4.31 mrpotatoman14
 4.32 FinnGamer
 4.38 pwnAge
 4.47 BlueDevil
 5.06 Lapinsavant
 5.10 Alcuber
 5.24 Skullush
 5.33 Kukuh Trisna
 5.40 bryson azzopard
 5.50 gunner
 5.52 zaki
 5.66 HelpCube
 5.84 manyhobbyfreak
 5.92 rona3
 5.94 Iggy
 6.27 ickathu
 6.50 uvafan
 6.86 Mike Hughey
 7.09 Kenneth Svendson
 7.10 Schmidt
 7.15 Mikel
 8.13 FaLoL
 10.40 MichaelErskine
 10.69 hfsdo
 11.23 DuffyEdge
 14.50 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(43)

 7.47 5BLD
 8.57 AnsonL
 9.53 antoineccantin
 10.31 yoinneroid
 10.33 CuberMan
 11.19 Tao Yu
 11.24 ZhanChi5
 11.93 riley
 12.10 Hendry cahyadi
 12.48 mycube
 13.24 Lapinsavant
 13.57 Andri Maulana
 13.85 pwnAge
 14.11 Skullush
 14.34 Kukuh Trisna
 14.63 zaki
 14.79 BlueDevil
 15.38 Jaycee
 15.60 mrpotatoman14
 15.68 Iggy
 15.94 uvafan
 16.02 HelpCube
 16.14 gunner
 16.46 FinnGamer
 17.31 Mikel
 17.71 Krag
 18.09 awesomecuber150
 18.49 bryson azzopard
 18.56 vd
 19.38 Kenneth Svendson
 20.71 Mike Hughey
 20.79 moroder
 21.63 FaLoL
 21.87 Alcuber
 22.01 rona3
 23.38 Zaterlord
 26.35 Schmidt
 27.59 ickathu
 29.41 DuffyEdge
 30.45 hfsdo
 32.59 MatsBergsten
 35.85 calebcole203
*4x4x4*(26)

 38.46 AnsonL
 39.72 yoinneroid
 46.49 CuberMan
 50.89 AustinReed
 51.30 Hendry cahyadi
 51.79 mycube
 53.89 zaki
 56.22 ZhanChi5
 57.83 Andri Maulana
 1:07.69 Lapinsavant
 1:08.10 Maxelino
 1:09.56 Skullush
 1:17.55 FinnGamer
 1:18.47 Iggy
 1:26.00 Mike Hughey
 1:26.98 HelpCube
 1:28.74 FaLoL
 1:29.37 ickathu
 1:32.74 Kukuh Trisna
 1:32.96 Kenneth Svendson
 1:37.87 Mikel
 1:43.16 rona3
 1:50.75 uvafan
 2:38.08 hfsdo
 DNF DuffyEdge
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:22.38 yoinneroid
 1:28.32 Hendry cahyadi
 1:31.86 zaki
 1:45.00 CuberMan
 1:49.39 mycube
 1:52.72 AustinReed
 2:02.07 ZhanChi5
 2:03.53 Lapinsavant
 2:25.47 Mike Hughey
 2:39.81 FinnGamer
 2:45.82 awesomecuber150
 2:53.31 FaLoL
 3:05.42 ickathu
 3:07.50 Mikel
 3:23.64 rona3
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:06.69 zaki
 3:19.29 mycube
 3:49.04 AustinReed
 4:03.94 ZhanChi5
 4:52.49 Mike Hughey
 5:47.63 FaLoL
 5:59.02 ickathu
 DNF Mikel
*7x7x7*(7)

 4:52.77 KCuber
 4:54.41 mycube
 5:09.71 zaki
 6:31.63 AustinReed
 7:27.14 Mike Hughey
 9:10.44 FaLoL
10:31.21 awesomecuber150
*3x3 one handed*(27)

 14.02 AnsonL
 16.28 antoineccantin
 18.45 yoinneroid
 19.38 CuberMan
 20.01 Hendry cahyadi
 21.09 pwnAge
 24.99 Andri Maulana
 25.07 mycube
 25.72 AustinReed
 26.04 Kukuh Trisna
 26.64 HelpCube
 26.78 riley
 28.99 ZhanChi5
 29.49 Skullush
 32.57 Lapinsavant
 36.85 Kenneth Svendson
 36.93 Mikel
 41.95 Maxelino
 43.30 Mike Hughey
 46.92 uvafan
 49.24 FaLoL
 51.19 ickathu
 51.49 Zaterlord
 54.18 rona3
 57.01 FinnGamer
 57.49 Schmidt
 DNF DuffyEdge
*3x3 with feet*(8)

 1:05.23 Andri Maulana
 1:17.71 Kenneth Svendson
 1:18.72 yoinneroid
 1:53.48 riley
 1:54.42 zaki
 2:09.05 Mike Hughey
 4:14.24 calebcole203
 DNF FinnGamer
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(20)

 4.31 Andri Maulana
 4.50 AustinReed
 6.23 riley
 6.35 AnsonL
 6.86 yoinneroid
 7.19 Tao Yu
 9.24 Maxelino
 10.53 ickathu
 12.02 Lapinsavant
 14.88 ilie
 17.28 bryson azzopard
 19.80 Mike Hughey
 22.07 manyhobbyfreak
 23.59 MatsBergsten
 26.37 Hendry cahyadi
 34.53 Mikel
 38.02 mycube
 50.65 BlueDevil
 2:51.78 FaLoL
 3:27.65 HelpCube
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(21)

 57.37 Mike Hughey
 1:02.27 Andri Maulana
 1:03.68 Noahaha
 1:04.09 riley
 1:15.23 vd
 1:23.09 Skullush
 1:30.37 MatsBergsten
 1:42.90 yoinneroid
 1:53.35 okayama
 2:08.65 mycube
 2:16.09 Mikel
 2:54.22 BlueDevil
 3:34.00 scylla
 4:02.24 ickathu
 7:06.64 Zaterlord
 7:56.42 FaLoL
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF uvafan
 DNF AustinReed
 DNF calebcole203
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(10)

 7:09.71 MatsBergsten
 7:23.72 yoinneroid
 7:27.18 Skullush
 7:39.62 Mike Hughey
 8:11.12 Noahaha
 8:58.43 Hendry cahyadi
11:55.23 okayama
15:15.28 Mikel
  DNF AustinReed
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

12:36.32 Mike Hughey
26:03.98 yoinneroid
27:12.89 okayama
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

27:51.45 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(12)

19/23 (57:32)  Jakube
12/15 (53:58)  Skullush
7/8 (27:43)  Mike Hughey
7/8 (47:20)  yoinneroid
6/8 (55:14)  drewsopchak
3/3 ( 8:49)  Hendry cahyadi
2/2 ( 7:38)  mycube
2/2 (18:20)  FaLoL
3/4 (22:45)  AustinReed
2/3 (13:57)  ickathu
1/2 ( 6:56)  BlueDevil
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 44.05 AnsonL
 56.83 mycube
 1:22.50 Mike Hughey
 2:44.95 ickathu
*2-3-4 Relay*(14)

 47.57 AnsonL
 50.07 yoinneroid
 1:00.42 CuberMan
 1:07.01 Hendry cahyadi
 1:10.50 AustinReed
 1:12.00 zaki
 1:14.31 mycube
 1:24.48 Lapinsavant
 1:42.17 Kukuh Trisna
 1:46.52 ickathu
 1:50.76 FinnGamer
 1:55.89 rona3
 2:01.75 FaLoL
 2:31.09 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(13)

 2:16.16 yoinneroid
 2:46.53 CuberMan
 2:46.79 Hendry cahyadi
 2:59.53 zaki
 3:07.86 AustinReed
 3:23.38 mycube
 3:35.25 ZhanChi5
 3:39.67 Lapinsavant
 4:17.94 FinnGamer
 4:44.84 Mike Hughey
 5:03.10 ickathu
 5:19.38 FaLoL
 5:44.71 rona3
*Magic*(8)

 0.97 Andri Maulana
 1.16 Iggy
 1.38 riley
 1.69 Mike Hughey
 1.75 hfsdo
 2.03 Mikel
 3.37 FaLoL
 3.56 ickathu
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.30 Iggy
 4.22 Mike Hughey
 5.09 Mikel
 9.27 FaLoL
*Skewb*(5)

 18.70 AustinReed
 19.09 Mike Hughey
 31.09 Schmidt
 38.81 ickathu
*Clock*(5)

 12.10 zaki
 12.75 yoinneroid
 23.93 Mike Hughey
 25.01 Iggy
 27.16 Mikel
*Pyraminx*(19)

 5.74 Maxelino
 6.33 AnsonL
 6.34 Skullush
 6.39 ickathu
 6.40 Alcuber
 7.48 zaki
 7.61 Hendry cahyadi
 8.05 BlueDevil
 8.26 yoinneroid
 9.01 Lapinsavant
 10.13 Iggy
 10.88 riley
 11.00 mycube
 13.80 Krag
 15.22 MichaelErskine
 15.68 FaLoL
 16.34 Mike Hughey
 17.39 Schmidt
 23.65 DuffyEdge
*Megaminx*(8)

 1:10.92 Divineskulls
 1:49.28 yoinneroid
 2:23.10 mycube
 2:36.50 Iggy
 2:50.62 Lapinsavant
 3:00.70 Mike Hughey
 3:15.51 FaLoL
 5:28.09 ickathu
*Square-1*(6)

 27.71 brandbest1
 29.86 Skullush
 30.24 yoinneroid
 1:16.30 hfsdo
 1:23.41 ickathu
 1:27.56 Mike Hughey
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(13)

25 guusrs
29 okayama
30 mycube
31 Jaycee
32 Andri Maulana
34 Mike Hughey
37 Selkie
47 Kukuh Trisna
48 AustinReed
49 Zaterlord
70 FaLoL
77 DuffyEdge

*Contest results*

334 yoinneroid
285 Mike Hughey
268 mycube
212 AnsonL
201 Skullush
199 Andri Maulana
196 Hendry cahyadi
185 CuberMan
182 AustinReed
173 zaki
165 riley
165 Lapinsavant
152 ickathu
151 ZhanChi5
137 FaLoL
111 Mikel
111 Kukuh Trisna
110 Maxelino
109 antoineccantin
106 FinnGamer
99 Tao Yu
98 BlueDevil
96 Iggy
87 pwnAge
83 HelpCube
80 Jaycee
65 MatsBergsten
65 uvafan
64 Kenneth Svendson
62 okayama
61 Jakube
59 rona3
57 mrpotatoman14
53 Alcuber
52 bryson azzopard
47 ilie
46 5BLD
44 gunner
43 Zaterlord
39 vd
37 Noahaha
37 awesomecuber150
35 DuffyEdge
32 mDiPalma
31 Schmidt
29 hfsdo
28 Krag
28 manyhobbyfreak
27 drewsopchak
22 guusrs
16 calebcole203
16 Selkie
14 KCuber
14 moroder
13 scylla
13 MichaelErskine
12 Divineskulls
10 brandbest1


----------



## KCuber (Sep 4, 2012)

Yay I won 7x7! And I think it's mycube, not mucube


----------



## mycube (Sep 4, 2012)

KCuber said:


> Yay I won 7x7! And I think it's mycube, not mucube



it sounds fun yes but it's wrong jep


----------

